# Like a sack of potatoes



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

I took a couple of pics of Sue holding Charlie and Alfie so you can get some idea of the size of our boys lol, only Sue wasn't able to hold them up for too long, but they really are just big softies, best wishes........Chris.


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

Haha looks like they didn't move a muscle :lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Lovely chunky lads & you get a work out to


----------



## Micky78 (Mar 19, 2011)

Wow they are huge!!! And also gorgeous too.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

They are much larger than my dads Ragdolls! Gorgeous!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh they look so warm and lovely :001_wub:

Em
xx


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

How do you have such giant cats?? :lol:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Chez87 said:


> How do you have such giant cats?? :lol:


Thats simple to answer Chez, they have a great life.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i trtied that once with my wegies boys and they were still quite young at the time. i dont know how sue did it though. how much are they weighing in at chris?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

A beautiful pair of monsters  I wouldn't like to have to carry them far 
Fabulous as always Chris :thumbsup:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

jenny armour said:


> i trtied that once with my wegies boys and they were still quite young at the time. i dont know how sue did it though. how much are they weighing in at chris?


Im not certain of their exact weight Jen as its not easy weighing them at home but i do know for sure they are both very close to the 20lb mark., they are like a pair of Bhudda's


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

big and beautiful just how they should be. when i used to weigh raffles in his prime, i used to get on the scales myself and then get on with raffles. bit of a job though as i had trouble seeing over him


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

They are gorgeous! You are so lucky to have all of these beautiful cats.


----------



## Pippin (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh wow they are huge but absolutely beautiful, love them :smile:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow they are gorgeous, i bet they take alot of brushing to with all that fur, my other half said if i get any more cats, they must be short haired,_


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

They are gorgeous .... I also like the way that the lady in the pic appears to be colour co-ordinated with the cats!!!


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

Beautiful raggies! I hope my Kazuki gets to that size!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

wow they are huge!! and gorgeous!!


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Stunning, makes me want one!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

They are gorgeous Chris and they are huge but i bet they are great lap warmers :001_smile: :001_smile:

viv xx


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

wow super chunkys and fluffy!!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

ahhh what absolute beauties,
michelle x


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

What a beautiful armful of cats Sue has there. Transporting them to the vets must take some effort! Is your cat carrier on wheels?:blink:


----------



## neko (May 8, 2011)

Oh my gosh! your boys are just GORGOUS! they look so hefty and snuggable hah!


----------

